# something up grapegrl's alley:



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

http://www.thehauntedvineyard.com/pages/Gallery.html

Pretty cool photos (wish they were larger).
Gotta love a haunt with a cool logo!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hey thats in Ontario!!! too bad , Ontario California...


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Gods...how cool! Now that's an idea for a theme! Imagine the terrifying creations I could craft from vines, skulls and other stuff. I could arrange them like they were emerging from the rows of the vineyard. People have to go right past the ends of the rows to get to the house. Hmmm...lots of food for thought here. If I didn't have to worry about liability, it would be cool to have a maze/walkthrough out there. 

Great site, Bram!


----------



## pumpkinman (Jul 11, 2006)

That looks like a really cool place...

"You will hardly find any gore, nor will you find that much blood at the Haunted Vineyard."

That kind of Haunt is right up my Alley!


----------

